# i want to buy some t-shirt desings



## mazhar840

hi

i want to buy some t-shirt designs for my collection 

so can any one suggest the name of the site ? from 

that website i can see the sample thumbnail and 

purchase which i like.


----------



## termstokill

try this emptees.com

you can find many t shirt design there


----------



## Rodney

mazhar840 said:


> hi
> 
> i want to buy some t-shirt designs for my collection
> 
> so can any one suggest the name of the site ? from
> 
> that website i can see the sample thumbnail and
> 
> purchase which i like.


Are you looking for printed t-shirts or just the designs themselves that you can buy the rights to?


----------



## mazhar840

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/termstokill.htmlthx termstokill 

@ rodney actuly i m looking for artwork only


----------



## Rodney

Places like KingStrike.com sell t-shirt designs that you can use in your clothing line.


----------



## OTFINC

any other places to buy artwork ??


----------



## Shany

Are you still looking for designs? This brand does pretty cool custom designs and they work around your budget: Simply T | Facebook The contact information is in the info section.


----------



## HippieGuy

Any other sites like King Strike?


----------



## Rodney

HippieGuy said:


> Any other sites like King Strike?


Check out Designious.com and T-Shirt Factory - they both offer ready made t-shirt designs for sale


----------



## HippieGuy

Rodney..Thank you for the info.

I checked out Designious and they have some acceptable designs for so little cost. What a find!!

Tell me, once you download the purchased designs can they be taken to a screen priter to print on shirts, and/or can they be used as templates for heat transfers?

I am a novice at this.

Thanks, Again
ps/ the other link is no longer active..


----------



## amkha69

mazhar840 said:


> hi
> 
> i want to buy some t-shirt designs for my collection
> 
> so can any one suggest the name of the site ? from
> 
> that website i can see the sample thumbnail and
> 
> purchase which i like.


you can view this site here
click this link.
my art work

there some designs there but you can also 
design your very own original art work.


----------



## ddunn

how much should it cost to buy an good quality image?


----------



## HippieGuy

ddunn> I have been quoted as much as $400 a design from above recomendations


----------



## dlac

I literally have hundreds of designs from one color to 8, mostly 2-4.. you can see some at www.lakecountrygraphics.com I am currently building a new site www.art4tees.com but have nothing on there yet.. I will sell most of this stuff in the $50.00 range and will modify it somewhat to fit your specific needs.. I have references of folks who have already bought designs and used them with pretty good success.. If you email me at dlac@mchsi.com and give me some specifics of what you are looking for I will send you some jpegs
dlac


----------



## revboyjames

I'm hoping to get a pay-per-image vector site up and running soon. Working with my web developer and it's looking like 2 months and it'll be up. I plan on adding to it regularly too.


----------



## HippieGuy

I need to make a correction. The designs in the $400. range are custom, buyer retains rights. That is from Designious. However, they have downloadable esp vector files of art work beginning @ $6.00. A DEAL!

They also have packages for less than retail.
Checkout their site


----------

